# Eagles and owls



## Phragper (Jan 24, 2016)

Check out bald eagle nest. 2 eggs. @ Berry.edu And great horned owl nest. 1 egg so far. @landingsbirdcam.com


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2016)

Those aren't links.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 24, 2016)

post the photos?


----------



## Marco (Jan 24, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Those aren't links.



www.landingsbirdcam.com

its a live feed from the nest. The owl is there right now. I check it earlier today and the nest was empty. Pretty cool.


----------



## Phragper (Jan 25, 2016)

*Sorry for the mix up*

I apologize for not posting the info correctly. Am not too good with technology. But they are both live feeds and are amazing to watch


----------



## abax (Jan 25, 2016)

The time lapse of the owl was a bit fast, but enjoyable none
the less. The other live cams didn't work well for me.


----------

